# GROW ROOM



## Michael Alonso (Aug 30, 2021)

I need to hook up 14 LED grow lights in my garage.

*LED light specs: 680 watt, 2.945A @ 240V*

The lights will be on for 12 hours a day continuous.

Each light needs a 240V outlet.

How many 240V outlets can I fit on one circuit / what's the best way to do this?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Running short of cucumbers at the local grocery?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

From the thread title, I thought this would be a discussion of Lebensraum.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Michael Alonso said:


> I need to hook up 14 LED grow lights in my garage.
> 
> *LED light specs: 680 watt, 2.945A @ 240V*
> 
> ...


Try this handy lighting calculator:

Grow light electrical calculator


----------



## Michael Alonso (Aug 30, 2021)

five.five-six said:


> Try this handy lighting calculator:
> 
> Grow light electrical calculator


Hey that's a good one. I'm registered with the state and completely legal. Welcome to the future.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Michael Alonso said:


> Hey that's a good one. I'm registered with the state and completely legal. Welcome to the future.


Completely legal? If you're in a business where you can't keep a bank account because the federales might grab all your money, it might not be _completely _legal.


----------



## Michael Alonso (Aug 30, 2021)

I came here for electrical advice and instead I'm being berated. Have you all got a personal vendetta against marijuana or something?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

The way your asking the questions about how to do this make me think that you should really contact a pro and have them help you. There is a ton of things your not telling us about.
Please get some local help. You do know your home insurance is void as soon as you start producing a product. Home insurance is not for commercial endeavors.

I voted for the legalization and do not care about your product. HOWEVER, where I live growing in your garage is ILLEGAL. The grow barns here are at the edges of development and still have trouble getting permits. I have one about a mile from my home and was contacted many times to sign a petition to stop it. I declined.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Michael Alonso said:


> I came here for electrical advice and instead I'm being berated. Have you all got a personal vendetta against marijuana or something?


Did you miss this part ? It's to the right of your screen.

*Electrician Talk

A forum community dedicated to professional electricians, contractors, and apprentices for residential and commercial work. Come join the discussion about trade knowledge, tools, certifications, wiring, builds, scales, reviews, accessories, classifieds, and more!*

Where do you fit in there ?

IBTL


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Michael Alonso said:


> I came here for electrical advice and instead I'm being berated. Have you all got a personal vendetta against marijuana or something?


Lighten up (heheh) I was just ****ig with you. You're kind of harsh for a weedo. 

This site is a pro-to-pro forum, a moderator will redirect you to diychatroom.com, but it would be worth your while to have a pro design this for you.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

splatz said:


> Lighten up (heheh) I was just ****ig with you. You're kind of harsh for a weedo.
> 
> This site is a pro-to-pro forum, a moderator will redirect you to diychatroom.com, but it would be worth your while to have a pro design this for you.


You need to be more careful splatzy ... He's a pot smoking snowflake with feelings !

😘


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

emtnut said:


> You need to be more careful splatzy ... He's a pot smoking snowflake with feelings !
> 
> 😘


You're right about that, it really doesn't say much for his product if he's this unmellow.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

@Michael Alonso this is the pros only site. 
Please take your inquiry over to our sister site on www.DIYChatroom.com where we have an Electrical section and plenty of good qualified people onboard to help you out.

Thanks, good luck with your project, and as they say, happy trails to you!

This thread is closed.


----------

